# anyone have a DIY for an ABS wheel speed sensor replacement?



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

anyone have a DIY for an ABS wheel speed sensor replacement, MkIV Jetta/Gorlf/beetle?


----------



## mbSandflea (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know about doing MkIVs, but I just replaced the front two on my MKIII Jetta today. I just shot the sensor with break-free, removed the hex bolt and twisted them a little, both came out with no problem. To put the new ones in I used a little spray can "white grease" around the sensor, twisted it a little while pushing it in and then replaced the hex-nut. All in all, it took about twenty minutes, and that included jacking it up twice, taking off each wheel and putting everything back together.


----------

